# is the perl5.12 configure broken?



## daeron (Dec 21, 2011)

On an 8.2-stable system built yesterday the perl5.12 port completes the patching of Configure but then breaks as shown below. Are other people getting the same problem?


```
===>  Configuring for perl-5.12.4_3
Configure: unknown option --with-qt-includes=/usr/local/include/qt4
Configure: unknown option --with-qt-libraries=/usr/local/lib/qt4
Configure: unknown option --with-extra-libs=/usr/local/lib
Configure: unknown option --with-extra-includes=/usr/local/include
Usage: Configure [-dehrsEKOSV] [-f config.sh] [-D symbol] [-D symbol=value]
                 [-U symbol] [-U symbol=] [-A command:symbol...]
  -d : use defaults for all answers.
  -e : go on without questioning past the production of config.sh.
  -f : specify an alternate default configuration file.
  -h : print this help message and exit (with an error status).
  -r : reuse C symbols value if possible (skips costly nm extraction).
  -s : silent mode, only echoes questions and essential information.
  -D : define symbol to have some value:
         -D symbol         symbol gets the value 'define'
         -D symbol=value   symbol gets the value 'value'
       common used examples (see INSTALL for more info):
         -Duse64bitint            use 64bit integers
         -Duse64bitall            use 64bit integers and pointers
         -Dusethreads             use thread support
         -Dinc_version_list=none  do not include older perl trees in @INC
         -DEBUGGING=none          DEBUGGING options
         -Dcc=gcc                 choose your compiler
         -Dprefix=/opt/perl5      choose your destination
  -E : stop at the end of questions, after having produced config.sh.
  -K : do not use unless you know what you are doing.
  -O : let -D and -U override definitions from loaded configuration file.
  -S : perform variable substitutions on all .SH files (can mix with -f)
  -U : undefine symbol:
         -U symbol    symbol gets the value 'undef'
         -U symbol=   symbol gets completely empty
       e.g.:  -Uversiononly
  -A : manipulate symbol after the platform specific hints have been applied:
         -A append:symbol=value   append value to symbol
         -A symbol=value          like append:, but with a separating space
         -A define:symbol=value   define symbol to have value
         -A clear:symbol          define symbol to be ''
         -A define:symbol         define symbol to be 'define'
         -A eval:symbol=value     define symbol to be eval of value
         -A prepend:symbol=value  prepend value to symbol
         -A undef:symbol          define symbol to be 'undef'
         -A undef:symbol=         define symbol to be ''
       e.g.:  -A prepend:libswanted='cl pthread '
              -A ccflags=-DSOME_MACRO
  -V : print version number and exit (with a zero status).
===>  Script "Configure" failed unexpectedly.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 21, 2011)

Works here.  Is this with an updated ports tree?  Anything added to /etc/make.conf?


----------



## daeron (Dec 21, 2011)

The only thing in the make.conf is 
	
	



```
use_qt_ver=4
```
The options in /var/db/ports also seem innocent although I've not cleared those out.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2011)

Remove that option from /etc/make.conf. That option is supposed to go in a port's Makefile *IF* it uses QT4. By adding it to /etc/make.conf _every_ port will be built with the QT libraries linked to it.


----------



## daeron (Dec 22, 2011)

yep that was it.
thanks


----------

